# From Ducks to Dust



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I read an article in a wildlife magazine that I have and how many of us duck hunters feel like this:


> Over the last few years where I have hunted ducks for decades the ponds I used to decoy mallards into was nothing more than cracked mud a few years ago, and this year is just dead cattails and dust. The lakes I used to hunt on have now receded to half there size, and duck hunting days spent in these areas as they once were are distant memories now


 Now that's not exactly how it goes but close how many duck hunters feel the same way the author of this article?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen a lot of that lately anyway... but I've also got spots that are spring fed and will always have water. Their aces when everything else dries up or freezes.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Kinda reminds me of Salt Creek, or Clear Lake.....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

> Over the last few years where I have hunted ducks for decades the ponds I used to decoy mallards into was nothing more than cracked mud a few years ago, and this year is just dead cattails and dust. The lakes I used to hunt on have now receded to half there size, and duck hunting days spent in these areas as they once were are distant memories now


Lot of those conditions over here in southwest Wyoming. Some of my best duck hunting memories with friends and family are of places that haven't had water since 1988. Even the cattails have disappeared.


----------

